# A thumb release or wrist strap and why?



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

Guys,

Im looking at getting a 4 finger type thumb release to try this season or off season over my current Scott wrist release. Im trying to address a target panic issue and who knows maybe a thumb release will help with that. Not sure as I never shot one before. What are your thoughts? Make sure to say why also.

Paul


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 13, 2009)

I shoot fingers. It allows me to be more instinctive. I tried releases and the act of pulling the trigger versus relaxing my fingers was too much to overcome. I guess that doesn't do anything g to address your question, sorry

Sent from my SM-G970U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

Unless you are a total mess do not switch during the season. If you’re 100% sure you will miss any deer you shoot at apply @H8ed.com..

Now to get serious, switching to a thumb, like any other change, requires full commitment. You peep, anchor and even draw length may need to change. You should also inventory your shot process, draw length (is it really correct?) and your form. All these issues might initially get masked by a switch but it won’t cure the previous issues if present. If you are just freezing below the target and your bow arm seems like it’s being held down them watch GRIVs thing a week #8 I think. Ok now we are past that. I switched 5 years ago and am still kicking my own azz for not doing it sooner. It just made me realize how ****tie my form and process was. I’ll never go back to a wrist release. I first tried the thumb without changing anything from the wrist setup and after 2 shots I almost gave the release back, a friend had graciously lent me to try. Came back 2 weeks later and committed to learning. It took awhile but I am shooting better than I ever have and am now able to self diagnose much better because I Am in control of the shot. Guy on Archery talk Padgett talk release firing engines in terms of how you can make the shot break, good info there. Can you still punch a thumb? Oh hell yes and you can still do a drive by. Long winded, sorry but learn from my mistakes.


----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

TP sucks. After 30 yrs I tried going from a wrist to a thumb 2 yrs ago. I couldn't get it down. I tried for a month, starting in February and said forget it and went back to the wrist. It kept flying from my hand, lol. With the wrist, you use your whole arm, don't need to use hand/fingers to pull. I started having thoughts of a cold sit. Plus with the thumb, I could still punch the trigger. I wasn't getting the surprise release. I liked the idea of it hanging from the loop on stand. A lot of people use the thumb. You'll figure out what works for you.


----------



## jjlrrw (May 1, 2006)

I used a thumb release for a numbers of years I liked it a lot, it was a cheap one but that is what my budget allowed, I now use a James Greene Gator release (finger) and it has worked well for many years, it took some getting used to having it hanging from my wrist. in between I tried a higher end thumb release I think it was a tension or resistance release when this worked it was so smooth but I never got comfortable with it and had a number of shots go off when not ready or expected so that is when I went to the gator release.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Tried all summer with a Stan's Perfex all summer and never got the hang of it. Bought the new Thrufire release over labor day and shot it for 2 weeks before returning it. Think there was something wrong with it. It did shoot extremely good, but could not get the tension low enough that it wouldn't torque the bow when pulling. 

Target panic sucks. Had it bad earlier this year and was missing 30 yard targets


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Man I feel your pain. I tried different releases, the usual suggestions that are supposed to help mentally, etc... only thing that has really worked is xbow and it still frustrates the crap out of me. I'd love to return to a vertical bow but I personally cannot shake target panic.

Everyone is different and I hope its a simple fix for you


----------



## Stubee (May 26, 2010)

I’ve shot a recurve bow for nearly 60 years, and a compound bow for about twenty years in that mix. Always a finger shooter, shot well , killed plenty of deer and never had a problem. About a month ago I got the brilliant idea of shooting a video on my iPhone while I shot my recurve. I discovered that I was short drawing—even though my accuracy was fine—so set about to fix that. I then quickly started drawing even shorter, lost my anchor & accuracy and the more I tried the worse it seemed to get. I’m making a complicated story sound simple.

A couple days ago I was out at camp where I could flight shoot and I found myself hitting full anchor pretty quickly to get more yardage outta the shot. My shots cleared up and it was great seeing the improved flight and distance. That transferred to target shooting and I found myself drawing back to my old anchor point with good arrow flight & accuracy like it had never left. I just needed a chance to make it feel natural again.

Just passing this on as it is truly in our head.


----------



## bapotter (Aug 20, 2014)

What is the actual target panic symptom that you are having? Changing release styles can mask TP for bit, but it's likely a shot execution issue. 

I never had bad TP, just the occasional flinch...I decided to learn and ingrain proper archer form using back tension and pulling through the shot (GRIV as noted above, as well as John Dudley, have some good resources online). The key was learning to never force a shot. If the shot wouldn't break, let down. This was the hardest part. My goal was executing perfect fundamental shots. I didn't care where I hit...didn't even have a target to aim at. It took a few months of shooting close range almost everyday. I can now shoot a wrist strap, thumb, and hinge all using the same basic method. I prefer the hinge for shooting but hunt with a thumb.

Here's a good video to start...


----------



## HillbillyDeluxe (Mar 12, 2018)

Switched to thumb release due to shoulder problems with the wrist strap pulling on it weird. So I’m going to have to stick with it or switch to crossbow.


----------



## NovemberWhitetailz (Oct 10, 2008)

Definitely do not switch now. Before you get one... i'm assuming you've tried a bunch out but if not you just need to spend a day at an archery shop that carries all kinds and just shoot them all. Each one will fit you completely different. Walt D and I spent 5 hours at Shupachs this past February shooting a dozen different brands and designs. I settled on the Carter Plain 1. 
You can still develop target panic with a thumb release so don't think its a cure all just by switching. I've been wanting to switch for the last 3 years but wasn't able to commit in the off season to enough shooting. As 454 mentioned, it will be a big change. I jumped all in this spring (perfect timing with Covid) so I was really able to work on things. Cleared up a lot of shooting form errors I developed over the years. I definitely regret not switching sooner and I have two other friends that shoot thumb style as well and they feel the same.


----------



## monjorrow (Aug 26, 2020)

Get a Scott Longhorn Hunter. Will help tremendously with your TP if you use it correctly.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

I hesitated to mention the test drive. There are soooo many models out there it’s not funny. Some will work some will not. I use a three finger, first one I shot was a four but dropped the pinkie, that’s just me. Rotating head or not, long neck, even finger sweep. You need to try as many as you can, I got lucky and went with an SX3, Stan. The Archery Talk classifieds are full of I tried it but didn’t like it slightly used releases. You need to have an idea what you want so find a place, long drive or not, and shoot then. Will save hassle in the long run. If it sounds like work it is, but the benefits are stellar if you don’t try to cut corners. I will restate that you need to be sure your TP is not due to form/process/fit as it will continue with a thumb. If all is correct the thumb will force you to execute properly and use a consistent “firing engine”, you will enjoy the end results


----------



## Uber-Schneider (Apr 5, 2008)

Stubee said:


> I’ve shot a recurve bow for nearly 60 years, and a compound bow for about twenty years in that mix. Always a finger shooter, shot well , killed plenty of deer and never had a problem. About a month ago I got the brilliant idea of shooting a video on my iPhone while I shot my recurve. I discovered that I was short drawing—even though my accuracy was fine—so set about to fix that. I then quickly started drawing even shorter, lost my anchor & accuracy and the more I tried the worse it seemed to get. I’m making a complicated story sound simple.
> 
> A couple days ago I was out at camp where I could flight shoot and I found myself hitting full anchor pretty quickly to get more yardage outta the shot. My shots cleared up and it was great seeing the improved flight and distance. That transferred to target shooting and I found myself drawing back to my old anchor point with good arrow flight & accuracy like it had never left. I just needed a chance to make it feel natural again.
> 
> Just passing this on as it is truly in our head.


I grew up on a recurve and then early compounds, finger/instinctive all the way. After a while (and work/family responsibilities), I just didn't have the time necessary for the practice, and keyboarding/carpal tunnel issues took their toll. Finally moved to sight, then a wrist strap release/finger trigger a few years back and it removed a lot of variables (how much I can hold back, inherent left/right torque on the string). I'm good with the wrist strap as my arm can simply hold back more than my fingers, and have more control.

Like Stubee I've noticed a few issues that have cramped into my form (like snap shooting), but it's where the practice comes in to make your whole "target focus-draw-lock-release" more of a consistent/second nature process. Remember the animals deserve an accurate, humane shot if your going to take it.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Don't switch now. That's just asking for a world of hurt and disappointment. 

Get a couple in the off season to play with. That's the time to experiment. Not a week before the season starts. 

That being said if anyone is interested I have a couple of Tru Ball Boss X 3 finger w/ swiveling head I need to get rid of: https://www.michigan-sportsman.com/...humb-release-tru-ball-boss-x-3-finger.701943/


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

I shot bare-handed fingers for almost 20 years. In 1998 I hit a buck and didn't recover it. I decided it was time to go to a release. In 1999 I started using a 4-finger release and have been using one ever since.
When deciding on the type I went to an archery shop to test some options. From the first time I drew with the hand-held 4-finger I know it was the release meant for me. *Although different, the form used was just way more comfortable.*
Try this.. without even holding a bow go into the draw position that you'd use for the wrist rocket. Now, rotate your hand inward so that your knuckles touch your cheek. If this takes tension off your shoulder and feels more relaxed - the thumb release will likely be your choice.
If it feels uncomfortable, stick with the wrister.
<----<<<


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

bowhunter426 said:


> Tried all summer with a Stan's Perfex all summer and never got the hang of it. Bought the new Thrufire release over labor day and shot it for 2 weeks before returning it. Think there was something wrong with it. It did shoot extremely good, but could not get the tension low enough that it wouldn't torque the bow when pulling.
> 
> Target panic sucks. Had it bad earlier this year and was missing 30 yard targets


Very interesting results and response. Thanks a ton.


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

HUBBHUNTER2 said:


> Definitely do not switch now. Before you get one... i'm assuming you've tried a bunch out but if not you just need to spend a day at an archery shop that carries all kinds and just shoot them all. Each one will fit you completely different. Walt D and I spent 5 hours at Shupachs this past February shooting a dozen different brands and designs. I settled on the Carter Plain 1.
> You can still develop target panic with a thumb release so don't think its a cure all just by switching. I've been wanting to switch for the last 3 years but wasn't able to commit in the off season to enough shooting. As 454 mentioned, it will be a big change. I jumped all in this spring (perfect timing with Covid) so I was really able to work on things. Cleared up a lot of shooting form errors I developed over the years. I definitely regret not switching sooner and I have two other friends that shoot thumb style as well and they feel the same.


Very good information. I have never tried a thumb release. This would be all new to me. I decided to wait until the off season this winter to persue switching.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

Wise move, you may regress a little so don’t give up, but once you are comfortable the improvements will show quickly.


----------



## CDN1 (May 27, 2018)

Just a suggestion you may want to look at john Dudley's "silver back" or his "nock to it" release 
The release forces you to pull through the shot and offer a proper release. There is a learning curve so buy when you have a good chance to practice. There is no trigger persay just a safety while drawing and pull through it until the shot goes off. I tried the longhorn hex it helps but you can still force the shot.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

I feel a thumb release is a very technical release, and needs to have certain traits to make it a benefit to the archery. Low travel with a crisp, zero travel mechanism. Along with proper activation of the trigger. 

I see now that thumb releases are gaining in popularity and I think it's simply because they're "popular". I'd say 90% of hunters using a thumb release are using one for that reason only and are actually seeing less consistency with one over a standard wrist release. Watch their insta-feeds...they slap that thumb button fast and hard...when they should be wrapping that thumb around the button and letting pressure build up on the thumb until a surprise release is achieved.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

Exactly. Its a whole new process not a band-aid.


----------



## NovemberWhitetailz (Oct 10, 2008)

Groundsize said:


> Very good information. I have never tried a thumb release. This would be all new to me. I decided to wait until the off season this winter to persue switching.


As 454 mentioned there could be some regress. Happened a little to me. The day I picked out my release, I was stacking arrows and everything felt great. By about July I noticed my groups at 40 and 50 were very inconsistent. Worked on wrapping my thumb around the trigger more and things improved from there and i'm shooting better than I ever have. John Dudley is a great guy to follow on YouTube as well as Levi Morgan. They put out great content on how to shoot a thumb style properly.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

GRIV, George Ryels Archery Learning Center, another source of overall info, thing a week video are priceless


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

IMO the biggest benefit of a thumb release is not perceived gains in accuracy, but just not having to have a release strapped to your wrist, interfering with clothing, gloves, etc. At least for hunting. Target shooting is a different thing.

I was shooting lights out with a strap before I switched to a thumb. Can still shoot lights out with a strap. Target panic is a different monster altogether, but can maybe be mitigated with different release style.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Been a while now but I had target panic really bad, could never settle on the dot on the target. Was like two different poles to a magnet no matter how hard I tried I couldn’t get the pin on the dot and would breeze by the bullseye and punch the trigger. 
I read a article somewhere that suggested to draw and not shoot, practice holding the pin on the dot. At first I couldn’t not shoot the bow, as hard as I tried I would still pull the trigger, then I started NOT putting my finger on the trigger and holding on the dot. It was tough and I would flinch repeatedly but after a week or so I had it beat, something you might want to try. I have the luxury of shooting at home and I was out there everyday, good luck !
Flight


----------



## trucker3573 (Aug 29, 2010)

Really the best cure for target panic is a non trigger release. They take a long time to master though and you don’t want to try it during the season. A thumb can work but it won’t do any good unless you execute your shot properly with it. Actuating the trigger with back tension and not manipulating it with your thumb. A lot of people really struggle with that and just end up punching the trigger same as they did on their wrist release. Therefore a release without a trigger may be the best bet in the off season. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smith34 (Feb 2, 2009)

A ton of great info above. Myself, I changed to a thumb release a few years back and would never turn back! A release of almost any type will not increase your accuracy unless you make improvements in yourself at the same time. For myself, my accuracy improved, but solely because with the new release I had to reteach myself a few things and helped clean up a few little bad habits. One “negative” of a thumb release vs a wrist release is that you can strap on almost any wrist release and be relatively comfortable at worst while the thumb releases are very much more “finicky” to every different person as to what is: uncomfortable, ok, or perfect. My recommendations if you are considering a thumb style release are: do not by a cheap one if possible (unless that is THE one that is most comfortable) and, go to a dealer that stocks many models and will let you test every one until you find THE one that fits you. 2 dealers that I know of are Long Range Archery (in Holland) and Shupachs (in Jackson). When I went to Long Range, he brought every one out and started shooting...as I shot, made 2 piles...like and dislike. Then went thru the like pile and made a new like/dislike piles until the final decision was made.
One great point made above relates to hunting, not accuracy....it is great to not have something strapped to the wrist that may make a clang, catch when using a muff, etc...it’s just clipped and hanging on the string and ready to go.


----------



## randomstranger (Sep 11, 2018)

I'm a thumb release guy, it feels more consistent to me. I don't have to mess with the strap over / under clothes and the impacts on my shot. BUT I use and highly recommend getting some sort of wrist strap to attach to your thumb release. Mine slipped out of my hand on a particularly humid and sweaty day and messed up a few things. Do yourself a favor and use a wrist strap even if you are using a thumb release.


----------



## TBONE73 (Oct 18, 2020)

I switched to a thumb release this year.
It took a little time to warm up to it, but I do like it.
But it changed my peep and draw length...
Using the Nock2it release. 
I will note the clicking noise when locking onto the d loop causes me to leave it locked on my loop while in stand.

Sent from my SM-N976V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Mcmadman1 (Dec 23, 2018)

I learned with fingers..I swear I was told my I couldn't shoot fingers with my bow .. I'm very happy with my bow and Scott's but I did like fingers. Do u use a tab?


Rasputin said:


> I shoot fingers. It allows me to be more instinctive. I tried releases and the act of pulling the trigger versus relaxing my fingers was too much to overcome. I guess that doesn't do anything g to address your question, sorry
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 13, 2009)

Mcmadman1 said:


> I learned with fingers..I swear I was told my I couldn't shoot fingers with my bow .. I'm very happy with my bow and Scott's but I did like fingers. Do u use a tab?


I use a glove. Hope it lasts a while longer, buggers are hard to replace!


----------



## textox (Jan 30, 2020)

Groundsize said:


> Guys,
> 
> Im looking at getting a 4 finger type thumb release to try this season or off season over my current Scott wrist release. Im trying to address a target panic issue and who knows maybe a thumb release will help with that. Not sure as I never shot one before. What are your thoughts? Make sure to say why also.
> 
> Paul


Target panic is a problem within the mind and can only be controlled by the mind.The accepted way to do that is to shoot"blank bale" no target.Every reputable archery coach in the US will recommend it as the way to control TP. A Different release is seen as a
remedy by the mind,but it too may be short lived.Blank bale shooting won't work over night,it takes a lot of repetition and possibly thousands of shots plus self patience and time. I had been an archery club league secretary for 25 years in a club that had at one time400
members with around 40 that shot in the NFAA pro class +many amateurs that were
300 /50x+ as well.Almost all the pros used a thumb or back tension(Stan)release indoors and outdoors Field and Hunter and FITA. Most did not hunt with them.Take it as you will
this is what i have seen, you may have other opinions on releases,try them after hunting season to see what will work best for you.....


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

It is very possible a thumb release can cure target panic, and it drives me NUTS when the "experts" say it cant. I say that because it 100% cured mine. I shot wrist release since I started archery when I was a kid. I dealt with target panic since I was just in middle school. Up until a couple years ago, after trying everything it seemed, I did the motion of how a thumb release would feel, and thought it had potential. I bought one off of Archery Talk from a member and I was amazed what it did for me. Not only did it cure my target panic that I've dealt with for YEARS, but it made archery fun again. And made me a LOT more accurate. I haven't looked back. I am afraid to even try a wrist release again. 

Thumb release all day every day for me. Now shooting a Nock On Nock 2 It. Love that release.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

Those that do not fully commit can suffer relapses. It’s the reprogramming that comes with the release that “fixes” the issues.


----------



## Slimits (Jun 30, 2014)

d_rek said:


> Don't switch now. That's just asking for a world of hurt and disappointment.
> 
> Get a couple in the off season to play with. That's the time to experiment. Not a week before the season starts.
> 
> That being said if anyone is interested I have a couple of Tru Ball Boss X 3 finger w/ swiveling head I need to get rid of: https://www.michigan-sportsman.com/...humb-release-tru-ball-boss-x-3-finger.701943/


What didnt you like about the black max? Just ordered a 4 fonger version of it. Surprized that only a few of the thumb style releases have swivel heads. Seems like eliminating torque would be a priority


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

Unless your d/loop is Uber short, it’s been shown not to make a difference. Like everything in archery it’s a preference.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Slimits said:


> What didnt you like about the black max? Just ordered a 4 fonger version of it. Surprized that only a few of the thumb style releases have swivel heads. Seems like eliminating torque would be a priority


I had an extra one laying around I didn't really need. I didn't care for the max4 because of the trigger, but the trigger on the bossX is money and I currently own two of them. I really like the swivel head on the truball releases. AFAIK they're the only ones who make a thumb release like that. I did have issues torquing string with other thumb releases, but it can probably be remedied with practice and/or other tweaks.


----------



## Slimits (Jun 30, 2014)

d_rek said:


> I had an extra one laying around I didn't really need. I didn't care for the max4 because of the trigger, but the trigger on the bossX is money and I currently own two of them. I really like the swivel head on the truball releases. AFAIK they're the only ones who make a thumb release like that. I did have issues torquing string with other thumb releases, but it can probably be remedied with practice and/or other tweaks.


I see there are basiclaly two styles of thumb triggers. One with lots of travel that open and close the jaws and the other that acts like a gun trigger. Whats everyones pref?


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Slimits said:


> I see there are basiclaly two styles of thumb triggers. One with lots of travel that open and close the jaws and the other that acts like a gun trigger. Whats everyones pref?


With a thumb I am a trigger puncher so I like to leave as little travel as possible and kind of pull through the shot similar to a back tension release, but just enough travel to feel like I still have control over the release. I also find that if you are reaching in with your thumb and the trigger has a lot of travel you are more prone to torquing the string at the shot, which makes for poor groups. 


Sent from d_mobile


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

If it doesn’t need to be cocked before hooking up I don’t want it. These types of releases are more adjustable and the trigger is crisp like a glass rod breaking. The firearm analogy is a good one as there is a sear involved. I shot a truball Fang for awhile and while a good release for the $ it pales in comparison to a Stan, Carter etc.... it will take work and some adjustments, this is not and overnight fix but I will guarantee if you don’t commit you are setting yourself up for disappointment.


----------



## textox (Jan 30, 2020)

454casull said:


> If it doesn’t need to be cocked before hooking up I don’t want it. These types of releases are more adjustable and the trigger is crisp like a glass rod breaking. The firearm analogy is a good one as there is a sear involved. I shot a truball Fang for awhile and while a good release for the $ it pales in comparison to a Stan, Carter etc.... it will take work and some adjustments, this is not and overnight fix but I will guarantee if you don’t commit you are setting yourself up for disappointment.


I used a Fail Safe for years until i got a great deal on a Carter "Big Kid" by far the best i
ever used,but stuck with a Scott "lil Goose" for hunting..


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

I shot a full size Mongoose for years before switching to handheld. I take care not to drop my SX3 when hooking up but having my hand free is sooooo nice especially in severe cold and wind. Scott wrist releases are second to none.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

I'll add that tension setting on the thumb release is critical. Enough tension to prevent unwanted fire, with little enough tension so that it fires with slight pressure to prevent punching the release.
<----<<<


----------



## textox (Jan 30, 2020)

454casull said:


> I shot a full size Mongoose for years before switching to handheld. I take care not to drop my SX3 when hooking up but having my hand free is sooooo nice especially in severe cold and wind. Scott wrist releases are second to none.


Other than A Carter that STAN is as good as it gets,I used a 2 finger Stan hinge for years
indoor FITAand NfAA spot leagues..


----------



## Golden Arrow II (Aug 8, 2009)

If all you do is hunt then maybe Switching to a different style release can help you out some. Thumb button's are still a trigger that your brain can say punch it now and cause your focus to move away from your target. I don't know how bad you have it, but I know a lot of target shooters that can't shoot any kind of trigger, they will lock up, punch it, and make very bad shots. They had to take the trigger out of the process completely, they shoot hinges for everything now. 
If your serious about dealing with the dreaded T.P. you should go see an actual coach, not a buddy or a guy from the range. A coach will evaluate your shot process and be able to get you going in the right direction. Then again I don't know how far you go with archery, or how much time and money you want to put into dealing with T.P. 
I shoot field, 3d, and indoor spots, I have spent thousands of hours on the range shooting 10's of thousands of arrows a year, teaching my body the way that I want it to work. Target Panic as explained to me by my coach; "Your conscience, and sub-conscience mind are fighting over who is in control of the shot. Your mind needs to be relaxed and only focused on your target spot. Your body should complete the shot on it's own and surprise you. You don't shoot an arrow, you release an arrow, and to get to that point takes a lot of dedication."

Archery is 90% mental and you have to build a mental game to stay on top of TP. There are many drills out there that will defiantly help you out, but the most effective will be blank baling at 3 yards without a sight on the bow.


----------



## textox (Jan 30, 2020)

Golden Arrow II said:


> If all you do is hunt then maybe Switching to a different style release can help you out some. Thumb button's are still a trigger that your brain can say punch it now and cause your focus to move away from your target. I don't know how bad you have it, but I know a lot of target shooters that can't shoot any kind of trigger, they will lock up, punch it, and make very bad shots. They had to take the trigger out of the process completely, they shoot hinges for everything now.
> If your serious about dealing with the dreaded T.P. you should go see an actual coach, not a buddy or a guy from the range. A coach will evaluate your shot process and be able to get you going in the right direction. Then again I don't know how far you go with archery, or how much time and money you want to put into dealing with T.P.
> I shoot field, 3d, and indoor spots, I have spent thousands of hours on the range shooting 10's of thousands of arrows a year, teaching my body the way that I want it to work. Target Panic as explained to me by my coach; "Your conscience, and sub-conscience mind are fighting over who is in control of the shot. Your mind needs to be relaxed and only focused on your target spot. Your body should complete the shot on it's own and surprise you. You don't shoot an arrow, you release an arrow, and to get to that point takes a lot of dedication."
> 
> Archery is 90% mental and you have to build a mental game to stay on top of TP. There are many drills out there that will defiantly help you out, but the most effective will be blank baling at 3 yards without a sight on the bow.


We are all target shooters ,some targets alive some not. TP and buck fever are brother and sister...


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

As stated earlier in this thread, Groundie needs to take a full inventory of his equipment and process. Could be just a form glitch. Just moving to a hand held fixes nothing, hell you can punch a hinge if you try hard enough. IMO handhelds offer a lot more to a hunter then just a change, hooking to your loop and having your hands free for one. But if the shooter does want to seriously make the change they must commit and also make the necessary adjustments needed to support the change in release type. When I shoot a wrist release now, set ups for friends bows, it does feel more manageable because of the discipline needed to switch. I’ll never go back and the success I’ve had supports that decision.


----------



## Golden Arrow II (Aug 8, 2009)

textox said:


> We are all target shooters ,some targets alive some not. TP and buck fever are brother and sister...


I don't know where your going with this statement, but target archery and hunting are not the same. TP and Buck fever are cause by completely different things.


----------



## textox (Jan 30, 2020)

Golden Arrow II said:


> I don't know where your going with this statement, but target archery and hunting are not the same. TP and Buck fever are cause by completely different things.


Closely related.Not trying to ruffle your fletchings. As they are both a problem within the mind.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

454casull said:


> As stated earlier in this thread, Groundie needs to take a full inventory of his equipment and process. Could be just a form glitch. Just moving to a hand held fixes nothing, hell you can punch a hinge if you try hard enough. IMO handhelds offer a lot more to a hunter then just a change, hooking to your loop and having your hands free for one. But if the shooter does want to seriously make the change they must commit and also make the necessary adjustments needed to support the change in release type. When I shoot a wrist release now, set ups for friends bows, it does feel more manageable because of the discipline needed to switch. I’ll never go back and the success I’ve had supports that decision.


Same here! I can take any of my kids bows out, use their wrist rockets and shoot bulls-eyes! 
Why? Because no matter what you shoot there is no compensation for form, follow-through, and PRACTICE! 
I'll never go back either, but I could.... any time.
<----<<<


----------

